# Redfish Regatta wrap-up



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Well it was a great day to be on the water. Hopefully the folks that had pictures will add them on as the thread grows. And to keep you from the suspense any longer it did float and he did get to fish this year........arrgh..........Linda and Ernie took the lead early with 2 redfish and stayed in the lead for most of the day. Seacapn took the lead late with 3 fish and never looked back. Team "alumi-mavrick" caught 2 as well and tied for second. Seacapt also won the Karon print for most spots. And the pretigous "trash talk" award was taken home by..........................................................well we had to give him something for just making it out there, huh Dan. We ended the day with some great cooking by Ocean Man, awesome coconut AJ. 

Thought for the day: Even us back woods, banjo pickin, sister marrying, Mississippi folks know how to check lug nuts while greasing our bearing buddies before driving to the boat ramp....... Glad ya finally made it Sam.

Thanks to JimT for the tourney, to Ocean Man for the coconut amberjack, Karon for the awesome design on the T's( if you dont have a Karon buy a T), and Dan for all the trash talk.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Shad for the report. Now I can go take a shower and head back to work.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I would like to thank Jim T for putting this great tournament on for us PFF members.:clap

I would like to thank Ocean Man for supplying the good eats.:hungry

I would like to thank all the people who participated to make it a tournament.:grouphug

If you did'nt enter this year, I would suggest you enter next year. Good times for all.:letsdrink


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

We had a great time, I think this will be the last day I fish from a boat before the baby comes & it was a good one. Beautiful day, fishing was a little slow but we managed to keep each other laughing most of the day. Great to put some names with some faces out at ft mcree and the food was awesome - that coconut aj was the bomb!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great tournament !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to Shad for a great day. I was surprised Dans boat made it, but i got pictures that it actually was there. Thanks to Jim T for a good tourney.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

glad the hear you guys all had a good time. Jim's tourny is a great chance to dust off the fishing cobwebs and have some great fun. I hate to have missed it but once again, the old military obligation called. It's about time to retire, Jim, save me a seat on the boat soon. I need to wet the lines again!! Congrats to all the participants....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks everybody for a GREAT day on the water!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Food was A-ONE, freinds were even better!!!

Total of 13 boats this year... First place was worth $130, a tie for second produced $65.00 each.

There was talk of applying pieces of electrical tape to he tail of a Black Drum to try to get in the money... but apparantly it wouldn't stick... black magic marker just bleeds off. Burning cigarette holes in the tail was brought up too... You guys are inventive!

Our winner called in with his first fish. I asked him where he was fishin' he said, "Dame's Point Bridge..." I happen to KNOW that particular bridge is in JACKSONVILLE!

I relayed that information to brnbser... He laughed and Scottsaid..."I've fished against Al in SKA tourneys...if a SKA fisherman tells you where he is fishing, he is ALSO lying!"

I guess he was right!

Jim

Next year I'll look at the tides before I pick a weekend though.

Oh, I have a few shirts left... I didn't lose much money with extra shirts this year. Not so many I can't make 'em stocking stuffers at Christmas and such.

Thanks again!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i heard Bonita Dan :bowdown at Sam's feet


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I hate I missed out this year! Looks like you guys had a blast! And Matt, I can taste some coconut breaded fish in my mouth! I stil make it often after having tried yers last year!

Pretty Dan....what can I say, I cant believe you actuallly made it, without haveing to use a fire extingusher!:clap:moon


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It was good to meet and see a bunch of people out there. Matt, the fish was great as it always is. Mark (Halfmoon), nice to meet ya and sit around chewin the fat waiting for others to show up.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i had fun out there. im glad we got the 65 to pay for gas ect. bonita dan bowed down :bowdownto me after figuring out that i was the "Great Sam Roberts"

and bama sam im sorry i could'nt meet your lovely wife maybe next year.:moon


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a great time out there,thanks Jim for putting on another great event. Sorry about slamming into your boat,my boat handling skills are a little rusty. Good job on the win Al even though I think there was something a little fishy about the pics. Yes I did bow down to the great one only cause I dropped my cigarette and was reaching down to pick it up:moon Good to see everyone out on the island and thanks for allowing me to 2-peat on the Trash Talkin Champion award which all I really wanted in the first place. Man its hard trying to get those lizardfish to sit still for a photo and makeup:shedevil


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Jim for another great tournament. You couldn't have picked a better weather window for a tournament in February. There was a good turnout (30 or so) for theweigh in and most stayed for while and hung out.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Well Team Bamasam made it back home tired tired tired last night around midnight. As usual good turn out and big thanks to JimT for setting it all up again. :clap:clap:clap

I was a little let down that Dan took the Trash Trophy but got my hopes up when he bowed down to me (dropped your ciggarrete,yeah right) :bpts 

As always great to see some old friends and meet and put a face to others. Matt great job as allways bro, wish you could have stayed out there with us. Finnally getting to meet Hama, Bob, Linda and Ernie and some of the other old timers in person. And Karon as allways love ya little sis. Wish alot more would have stayed for the night and all the fun we had with Kenton and Matt. 

Will post a report of all of the goings on later, now this old boy is about to get off work and go pass out.

On a side note Precious said you boys are going to catch He%^ next year!


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *bamasam (2/11/2008)*Well Team Bamasam made it back home tired tired tired last night around midnight. As usual good turn out and big thanks to JimT for setting it all up again. :clap:clap:clap
> 
> I was a little let down that Dan took the Trash Trophy but got my hopes up when he bowed down to me (dropped your ciggarrete,yeah right) :bpts
> 
> ...




hate to bust your bubble there is only one "Great Sam Roberts" and thats me. what vs200 was trying to say is he bowed down :bowdownto the great sam roberts. not just "sam..."

and bama sam i thought i was gonna have a little more competition from you...maybe next year??????


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (2/10/2008)*We had a great time, I think this will be the last day I fish from a boat before the baby comes & it was a good one. Beautiful day, fishing was a little slow but we managed to keep each other laughing most of the day. Great to put some names with some faces out at ft mcree and the food was awesome - that coconut aj was the bomb!


what was i doing...? i guess seeing if my hands smelt like fish...:baby


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a pic of my lone Redfish. I couldn't get a hold of Jim so I put my watch by it.


----------

